# Ello'



## Jinn Master (Apr 3, 2009)

Mates. 


I'm a poet, essayist, and storyteller. I love reading out loud, and think nothing is better than a good book by the fireside.

I have quite a few hobbies, and will shortly be going to school for Game and Simulation Programming. After that I plan to become a Chaplain in the US Army.

I enjoy the company of people I know, but rarely venture outside my already established circles, so this is a bit of a leap for me. I will be, no doubt, an avid poster and lurker on these forums.

I'll see ya'll around!


----------



## eggo (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome,

You'll find this a pretty cool place filled with excellent people.


----------



## Jinn Master (Apr 3, 2009)

I hope so. 

You see, I'm not really a written writer, so to speak. I love oral storytelling.

Since the written type is a bit more permanent, I will be working on that. I won't be giving up oral stuff, though. Soon as I have the money, I plan on starting a podcast called the Fireside, where I can storytell or read stories I enjoy.


----------



## terrib (Apr 3, 2009)

wow a Chaplain in the Army, how impressive......glad to have you sweetie


----------



## Jinn Master (Apr 3, 2009)

Aaaw... you made me blush.


Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## terrib (Apr 3, 2009)

I am laughing....never flirted with a Chaplain before....


----------



## terrib (Apr 3, 2009)

You know I just thought about something....I just assumed you were a male....but I guess a Chaplain could be a female too, right?


----------



## Jinn Master (Apr 3, 2009)

There are female Chaplains, yes.

I am, however, quite male


----------



## terrib (Apr 4, 2009)

whew!....lol


----------



## Jinn Master (Apr 4, 2009)

Have to love the internet and the doubts it casts.


----------



## Nickie (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi there, Jinn, and welcome to the forum. That's a great job you intend to do - I've been working for the army and know how important the chaplain (we called him 'padre') is .


Nickie


----------



## Jinn Master (Apr 4, 2009)

I look forward to being able to look after our servicemen and women however I may


----------



## Tom88 (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome Jinn,
judging by your post, and cited ambitions, you seem like quite a level-headed dude with much to bring to the table here. The debate threads are great for voicing a thought or two, I often spend time there having my perspective broadened - even if I rarely post there. So I'd advise checking that out 

Anyway, good to have you!


----------



## Tom88 (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome Jinn,
judging by your post, and cited ambitions, you seem like quite a level-headed dude with much to bring to the table here. The debate threads are great for voicing a thought or two, I often spend time there having my perspective broadened - even if I rarely post there. So I'd advise checking that out 

Anyway, good to have you!


----------



## Jinn Master (Apr 5, 2009)

Tom88 said:


> Welcome Jinn,
> judging by your post, and cited ambitions, you seem like quite a level-headed dude with much to bring to the table here. The debate threads are great for voicing a thought or two, I often spend time there having my perspective broadened - even if I rarely post there. So I'd advise checking that out
> 
> Anyway, good to have you!



Already have done, my man.

http://www.writingforums.com/debate/106905-apologetics-corner.html


----------



## wacker (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome to writers forum. I hope you have as much passion for writing as the rest of us here at WF, as we look forward to communicating with one another on a regular basis.


----------



## Jinn Master (Apr 5, 2009)

I greatly enjoy writing, and talking with people.


----------



## Jinn Master (Apr 5, 2009)

On a semi related topic- 100 posts in two days.

I have no life


----------

